

Show HN: too long; didn't read, the website. - philcrissman
http://www.tldrd.com

======
philcrissman
Yes, it's true, there's not a whole lot to it. It seemed like a good idea at
the time, so I made it. I'm honestly not sure if enough people will find it
useful for it to gain a community.

Feedback, criticism, questions, are welcome.

~~~
codepope-2
Re: tldrd.com, TL;DR

An idea would be to move the summariser's name to the top so it said...

philcrissman summarised this article as....

~~~
philcrissman
Ooh, I kinda like that. Maybe sometime this weekend. Thanks.

I think I also need to make it so you can edit your own summaries... at the
very least for a short time after you post them.

